

Multiplying numbers by 9, 99, 999, and so on... in less than 5 seconds - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/03/multiplying-numbers-by-9-99-999-9999.html

======
mquaes
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

